# Microfono electret para ssb



## fjfpmd (Sep 14, 2009)

bs ts, quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun circuito para construir un microfono con capsula electret, para utilizalo en un equipo de hf ( radioaficionado) en reemplazo del clasico dinamico, he visto y construido algunos de los que se publican en la web, pero todos tienen un pequeño voltaje en la salida de audio al equipo, ??? gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Puedes remover el nivel DC colocandole un condensador de acople. Saludos.


----------



## fjfpmd (Sep 17, 2009)

gracias tecnogirl, ya lo proble, pero no funciona, la consulta fue, si alguien tenia algun circuito, ya probado para estas aplicaciones, muchisimas gracias igual.


----------



## ManyaCarb (Sep 27, 2009)

Que tal 

Este circuito lo tengo hace bastante tiempo. Estudialo un poco y pruebalo. El operacional lo puedes remplazar por uno convencional (1458, 4558, etc). Este NE5534 tiene las patas 1,8 y 5 que en el circuito no se utilizan.
Espero que te ayude , buena suerte


----------

